
Beyond Hello World - raganwald
http://ejrh.wordpress.com/2012/05/10/beyond-hello-world/
======
raganwald
I vote for Game of Life. Here’re two implementations in CoffeeScript:

<http://willbailey.name/conway/docs/conway.html>

<http://recursiveuniver.se> ;-)

~~~
agumonkey
In the spirit of GCD et al. I'd advocate for a simple reduction process, like
square root approximation. With emphasis on dependant variables, and
convergence.

